# help..car lost acceleration and now wont start..1998 altima



## scdcco (Oct 25, 2005)

i was going to work and the car lost the ability to accelerate..i lost speed but all electrical acc. work fine..the fuel pump makes the sound when you turn the ignition key forward..timing chain?or what??? the carwill not crank but does turn over..


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Is the car getting fuel? Is there fuel going into the engine?


----------



## scdcco (Oct 25, 2005)

*98 lost acceleration...*



skootz1 said:


> Is the car getting fuel? Is there fuel going into the engine?


the distributor is fried!!!!!!!!!wonder what caused this?????


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Is there oil in the cap?


----------



## scdcco (Oct 25, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> Is there oil in the cap?


 yes, there is some oil in the cap..


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Well then you have an oil leak, whihc in return, is leaking to your distributor cap. Fix the oil leak. It is coming out somewhere near your distributor or distributor wire.


----------

